# Still looking for a place to coyote hunt



## jpm2953 (May 23, 2013)

Still in search of a place to hunt some coyotes. let me know if you know of anywhere. I'm in braselton but don't mind driving a bit. Thanks 678 855 1559


----------



## Gun Guru (May 24, 2013)

Got any experience or equipment?


----------



## jandr1 (May 25, 2013)

just go to public land


----------



## Rch56 (May 26, 2013)

How do you plan on hunting them?


----------



## jpm2953 (Jun 9, 2013)

I have experience. I have been hunting them for the past 12-14 months. I have all the equipment needed. Foxpro Fury Call, Decoys, Rifles, Scent cover etc.....


----------



## Msteph1967 (Jun 9, 2013)

*Come to Crawfordville*

I got a place and we covered with them. I see them twice a week going to and coming home from work. Hear them every night. I killed a black female in Feb in my front yard.


----------



## chadf (Aug 7, 2013)

Pm me your info.


----------



## Gun Guru (Aug 8, 2013)

I live right here near Hoschton. If you wanna ride over to Wilkes County we can give them a try.


----------



## outdoorlivin82 (Aug 8, 2013)

got a spot in habersham county


----------



## 10ptdawg (Dec 29, 2013)

would you travel to Wrightsville? Got plenty of yotes!


----------

